# Nhạc sĩ Minh Anh viết bài hát tiễn biệt Wanbi Tuấn Anh



## nguyenquynh010906 (29 Tháng bảy 2013)

*Nhạc sĩ Minh Anh viết bài hát tiễn biệt Wanbi Tuấn Anh*

*Tiếc thương sự ra đi của ca sĩ bạc mệnh ở tuổi 26, Minh Anh thức 2 đêm viết ca khúc 'Wanbi lives forever'.*     Mặc dù không phải là bạn thân và có nhiều cơ hội làm việc chung với Wanbi Tuấn Anh nhưng khi biết tin giọng ca _Đôi mắt_  qua đời vì căn bệnh u não, nhạc sĩ Minh Anh không khỏi bàng hoàng.  Trong đám tang, anh cùng nhiều nghệ sĩ đã đến nhìn mặt Wanbi lần cuối,  xúc động ngồi lắng nghe mẹ nam ca sĩ kể về cậu con trai ngoan hiền. Sau  khi đưa tiễn Wanbi về nơi an nghỉ, nhạc sĩ Minh Anh day dứt mãi không  nguôi. Suốt 2 đêm liền, anh dồn nén cảm xúc tiếc thương về một nghệ sĩ  đầy hoài bão để hoàn thành ca khúc _Wanbi lives forever_, như một lời tiễn biệt dành cho nam ca sĩ bạc mệnh. 










[TD="class: Image"]Thương tiếc cho sự ra đi của Wanbi ở tuổi 26, nhạc sĩ Minh Anh đã viết bài hát tiễn biệt nam ca sĩ. 


      Nhạc sĩ Minh Anh chia sẻ: "Tôi chỉ muốn chia sẻ với khán giả tấm  lòng của tôi dành cho một người em hiền lành, dễ mến và có nghị lực sống  lạc quan. Mẹ Wanbi kể với tôi rằng, trong những ngày cuối cùng chống  trọi với cơn đau hành hạ, cậu ấy đã kìm nén, một mình chịu đựng mà vẫn  nở nụ cười trên môi. Khi nghe chuyện này, không chỉ tôi mà nhiều người  đều rất khâm phục ý chí, cũng như khát khao được sống của Wanbi. Tôi  viết bài hát này vì muốn gửi gắm thông điệp đến khán giả, hãy luôn nhớ  về Wanbi, trân trọng những gì cậu ấy đã đóng góp cho nghệ thuật, dù đời  nghệ sĩ của cậu ấy rất ngắn ngủi".
      Trong bài hát, nhạc sĩ Minh Anh viết có đoạn: "Sợ gì nếu đến lúc  phải chết/ Chỉ sợ đời chia ly trong nỗi đau... Gọi tên em trong nỗi xót  xa/ Thầm mong em bình yên vang mãi những lời ca/ Ở chốn thiên đường nơi  ấy.../ Và tên em còn sống mãi mãi không nhạt phai/ Ở trong tim tất cả  mọi người...".









[TD="class: Image"]  
 
Tác giả đã đến tận nhà Wanbi để tặng ca khúc cho gia đình nam ca sĩ bạc mệnh.​



      Minh Anh cho biết, ca từ này cứ tự nhiên tuôn trào, thể hiện tinh  thần lạc quan của Wanbi khi biết sắp lìa xa. Trong ngày cuối đời, Wanbi  đã viết những dòng 
[url="https://timbanvn.com/forums/87/"]tâm sự
[/url] cho mẹ bởi anh không sợ chết mà sợ chia cách  người thân, bạn bè và bỏ dở niềm đam mê 
âm nhạc
. "Tôi cố gắng đưa ý này  vào ca khúc như một sự đồng cảm dành cho Wanbi. Tôi mong mọi người hãy  nhìn nhận một người nghệ sĩ từ tài năng thực sự, chứ không phải bằng  chiêu trò gây chú ý. Hãy làm nghệ thuật bằng tất cả trái tim mình", nhạc  sĩ Minh Anh nói.
      Sau khi hoàn thành nhạc phẩm, nhạc sĩ Minh Anh đã đến nhà Wanbi để  tặng cho 
gia đình
 nam ca sĩ. Mẹ Wanbi đã rất xúc động nhận món quà tinh  thần ý nghĩa này. 
     Nhạc sĩ Minh Anh muốn giao bài hát 
_Wanbi lives forever_
  cho ca sĩ Đàm Vĩnh Hưng thể hiện. Anh cũng dự định cùng nhiều đồng  nghiệp khác sẽ chung tay tổ chức một đêm nhạc để nhớ về Wanbi Tuấn Anh.

_Theo _
*Ngôi Sao*


----------

